# Inig-Rezepte - MUST HAVE



## Fauzi (26. Mai 2008)

Nachdem ich die WoW Datenbänke durchstöbert habe, und die Droprate so ziemlich wenig aussagt, möchte ich hier gerne Frage welche Inig-Rezepte Must have sind.

Interessiert bin ich an Manaeinspritzung, Heiltankeinspritzung, gute und beliebte Fernrohre.


Könnt ihr mir evtl sagen wo sich die Sachen am besten farmen lassen, und welche Rezepte man evtl auch noch benötigt? =)

Grüsse


----------



## Jaen (26. Mai 2008)

du hast die datenbänke durchstöbert, weisst aber nicht wo du am besten suchen sollst? comments lesen sollte abhilfe schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



reperaturbot würde ich noch empfehlen


----------



## Fauzi (26. Mai 2008)

Den hab ich schon.
Und in der datenbank hab ich die Comments auch schon gelesen, aber dort spektulieren sie lieber wie zum beispiel eine einspritzung funktioniert. Die Droprate ist ja angeblich auch nicht ausschlagebend, da die meistenrezepte nurfür inigi's dropen und keine Mob's angegeben sind die das dropen können :/


----------



## wolkentaenzer (26. Mai 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die WoW Datenbänke durchstöbert habe, und die Droprate so ziemlich wenig aussagt, möchte ich hier gerne Frage welche Inig-Rezepte Must have sind.
> 
> Interessiert bin ich an Manaeinspritzung, Heiltankeinspritzung, gute und beliebte Fernrohre.
> Könnt ihr mir evtl sagen wo sich die Sachen am besten farmen lassen, und welche Rezepte man evtl auch noch benötigt? =)
> ...



Das kommt davon, wenn man nur Abkürzungen benutzt. Die Abkürzung von 'Ingenieur' ist  'Ing' oder liebevoll, verniedlichend 'Ingi', aber niemals 'Inig'.

Anekdote: Einer meiner Professoren meinte mal: Im Wort Ingenieur steckt 'Genius', was ja soviel bedeute wie 'Genial' - Klarer Fall von Selbstüberschätzung *G*

Grüße
wolke


----------



## Grimmrog (26. Mai 2008)

naja ich glaube er wollte Ingi schreiben udn hat einfach g und i verwechselt beim Tippen (passiert mir andauernd beim schreiben) udn ja, das klappt auch mehrmals hintereinander, in Letzter zeit sidn 3/4 der "und" die ich Tippe ein "udn" k.a warum, die linke hand ist da einfahc bissle zu fix beim Tippen XD

naja viele MUST HAVES gibts eigentlich nicht mehr, das fast alle unzuverlässig sind, und man sich viele herstellen lassen kann (Rep-Bots, Raketenstiefel Xtreme [Lite])

Auf jedenfall ist der Schockdrosselpartikelextraktor ein MUST HAVE, weil der momentan massig Kohle bringt. ich sag nur 3000g in einer Woche mit täglich 1-2h farmen XD


----------



## Ash1983 (26. Mai 2008)

30 hit-scope aus MC
28 crit-scope von attumen aus kara

den rest suchst du dir bitte selbst raus


----------



## Fauzi (26. Mai 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Das kommt davon, wenn man nur Abkürzungen benutzt. Die Abkürzung von 'Ingenieur' ist  'Ing' oder liebevoll, verniedlichend 'Ingi', aber niemals 'Inig'.



Flame On!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (26. Mai 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> naja ich glaube er wollte Ingi schreiben udn hat einfach g und i verwechselt beim Tippen (passiert mir andauernd beim schreiben) udn ja, das klappt auch mehrmals hintereinander, in Letzter zeit sidn 3/4 der "und" die ich Tippe ein "udn" k.a warum, die linke hand ist da einfahc bissle zu fix beim Tippen XD



Na, da hat er sich dann wohl zweimal vertippt (Überschrift und Text)...

Edith sagt: Hab mich verzählt.. Es war dreimal falsch. Im Folgepost redet er von 'Inigis'...

Sorry, war auch nicht als Flame gedacht.

Grüße
wolke


----------



## Fauzi (26. Mai 2008)

Hab mich bestimmt verschrieben, ich weiss wie man Ingenieur schreibt und auch wie man Ingenieur abkürzt. Ich kann gerne alles editieren wenn du dann wieder Blümchen und Sonnen in deiner Welt siehst!


----------



## Psytis (26. Mai 2008)

Repbot 110 (aber den hast du ja schon)
28er crit fernrohr bei atumen (karazhan), aber miese droprate
Khoriumzerstörer (lehrer bei 375) sehr gute Tankwaffe, braucht aber massig mats.
Adamantitpfeilmaschine (dropt im Nethersturm bei den Blutelfen, hatte den nach ca 15 min famrmen) für Jäger von lvl 62 bis zu den Karazhanpfeilen am besten. Die Patronen gibt’s afaik beim lehrer.
Die Dropraten von Manatrank bzw Heiltrankeinspritzung stimmt. Die ist nicht bop und kann von jeden gefunden werden. kannst mal im AH danach schaun. Ich hab für meine damals je ca 200g gezahlt.


----------



## Agrimor (19. Juli 2008)

Psytis schrieb:


> 28er crit fernrohr bei atumen (karazhan), aber miese droprate




Das kann ich bestätigen. Attumen will es mir immer noch nicht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der gute Repbot war mit ca. 5 Minuten farmen eher easy.

Ich würde auch an die Fancy Items wie z.B.  Dimensionszerfetzer oder den ruhigen mechanischen Yeti (Begleiter) denken. Sowas hat nicht jeder.


----------



## WolfyWolf (24. Juli 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen. Attumen will es mir immer noch nicht geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist der Dimensionszerfetzer nicht ein Standardrezept? Das ist doch der Goblintransporter nach winterquell und/oder Area52, meine Fahrkarte in die Scherbenwelt, sollte der cooldown auf Ruhestein liegen=)

Nebenbei, das von Attumen hatte ich beim zweiten Kill Aber ich farm mich blöde für das +12 Damage Scope, das ist auch noch sehr nützlich, für Beastmaster vllt sogar besser geeignet als +28krit


----------

